# "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication"



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Coffee area has gone from this









To this


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

all i can see is that you've added an additional unnecessary layer of wood. how is that simple? 😛


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a very similar piece of oak as my station. Other than that your set up obliterates mine. Looks lovely.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Couldn't agree more with LDV's maxim.

is that a B2C machine nudging in in the bottom photo? 😁


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> is that a B2C machine nudging in in the bottom photo? 😁


 Looks more like an Osmio Zero to me (based on knowledge of what they look like and the OPs signature).

Regards,

John


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

facboy said:


> all i can see is that you've added an additional unnecessary layer of wood. how is that simple? 😛


 Haha, I meant what was sat on top of it! 
that layer of wood will soon become something else...



Blue_Cafe said:


> Couldn't agree more with LDV's maxim.
> 
> is that a B2C machine nudging in in the bottom photo? 😁


 Oh no, the B2C is gone. That's the Osmio. I didn't have a pic of the top lot with the Osmio


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

It looks very smart in a minimalist way. Good job, well done. 
I've often wondered, in a very off topic way, how do La Pavoni owners warm their cups?

Regards,
John


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ozzyjohn said:


> It looks very smart in a minimalist way. Good job, well done.
> I've often wondered, in a very off topic way, how do La Pavoni owners warm their cups?
> 
> Regards,
> John


 You have to purge the steam wand and purge the group, so this is the way I do it.


----------

